# Help With New TE Rev



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone I need some help with a new battery pack I just ordered my first TE Rev Kit and waiting for it to arrive Friday. What I need help with is a new battery pack I thought I found somewhere that there is an issue with the AC Li-Ion packs sending to much voltage out when charged. I was looking at the new AC NiMH packs but they won’t be in stock still the end of the year they where spec to be a 2.4 amp pack at 19.1 volt is there any known issues with running a 24volt pack with the New TE Rev 


I’m looking at this pack for a LGB Gee genesis P# Amtrak Te Rev install 





http://www.all-battery.com/onenimh2...obots.aspx








Any Help Would Be Great Thanks 





Kevin Rogers


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin....... If that particular battery is rated at 24 volts, it will probably be 25.5 or more when fully charged. 

I have not put the REVOLUTION recevier to that test nor would I like to. I have used it with the Aristo Craft 19.2 with very good results. 

I would say that using the 24 volt battery, you would be doing so at the risk of making smoke or shutting the receveir down. That's only because of what all the design people for the receiver have reported.

If you do try it, might be good if you posted your results. 

You might try batteies from these folks.. Call Rick

http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/...-2-volts-2


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Stan I think i will Call Rick and get a setup from them i don't want to smoke any thing


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan & Kevin, I have been running the REvolution for a number of months now, and I am using the Aristo li-ion batteries that are nominally 21.2 volts, but which are 25 volts, roughly when they come off the charger. I have had zero problems with my Revolutions so far. I have three receivers installed, and one of them runs just about every day, and it has been running fine.

I'm not saying "don't worry - it will work fine", but what I am saying is that I personally have had no problems yet!

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have read several people having no problems with the Aristo-Craft li-ion packs. 

Stan, I agree with you on 24v, but have you heard reported problems with the AC pack? 


Regards, Greg


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan it does not make sense to me that Lewis Polk would sell a battery that was not compatible with his Revo. Maybe we should check in at his site as I have 4 of those on order.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Oct 2009 07:42 PM 
I have read several people having no problems with the Aristo-Craft li-ion packs. 

Stan, I agree with you on 24v, but have you heard reported problems with the AC pack? 


Regards, Greg Greg........ I've had zero problems with the new generation 21.5 Li-ion pack with the REVOLUTION. It measures just a bit under 24 volts at full charge which the REVOLUTION receiver handles very nicely.

I also use 12.4, 14.8 and 18.5 Li-ions with the REVOLUTION with equally good results.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Oct 2009 03:24 PM 
Kevin....... If that particular battery is rated at 24 volts, it will probably be 25.5 or more when fully charged. 

I have not put the REVOLUTION recevier to that test nor would I like to. I have used it with the Aristo Craft *19.2 Nimh and the 21.5 Li-ion* with very good results. 

I would say that using the 24 volt battery, you would be doing so at the risk of making smoke or shutting the receveir down. That's only because of what all the design people for the receiver have reported.

If you do try it, might be good if you posted your results. 

You might try batteies from these folks.. Call Rick

http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/...-2-volts-2


Just edited this post to add the 19.2 NiMh and the 21.5 Li-ion....


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Does Aristo Revo not have overvoltage protection on their receivers?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Stan, it was my understanding that there were no reported problems with the AC liion pack. 

I know lewis has suggested to some people that they reduce their voltage to 18v in some cases, but I believe the problems reported were not from over voltage. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys this is some great info so would i be risking my new unit if i was to use a 24volt pack that i found from all-battery.com http://www.all-battery.com/onenimh24v2000mahbatterywithbareleadsfore-bikesscootersandrobots.aspx or is it best to use say a 18volt or 19.2 pack what would you guys use


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin.... I would say that would be the best. If you're going to use the NiMH, I would suggest the 19.2.... It should work just fine with the Genesis.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have the room inside you could serially wire together two of these - http://www.all-battery.com/96v4200m...rcars.aspx for 19.6 volt and 4.2 Ah. That should give you a full day of running. 
I wired together 2 of their 8.4v 3.8 Ah packs to run in my 27mHz TE battery car and get 3-4 hours of running with my Aristo E-8. 

-Brian


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ok Thanks Brian I think this looks like a better / cheaper way to go how do you Charge your bats


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the 12-16.8 volt version of this - 
http://www.all-battery.com/192v-24v...arger.aspx 
but with an internal set up you would need to wire in a jack like this in the loco to the batteries - 
http://www.all-battery.com/dcfemale...leads.aspx 
for this adapter 
http://www.all-battery.com/conversi...ector.aspx 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I make one big pack from two smaller packs with zip ties and/or shrink wrap and serially wire them together as seen here - 










-Brian 

added- those packs can get pretty big so just be sure you have enough room inside!


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Brian For the pic i wasn’t sure if you could hook them together and still be able to charge them I guess as long as you have a charger for the right voltage and the type you will be fine in your case it’s the Dewalt charger 

Thanks for the Help


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to use the DeWalt charger until the wife started complaining about me tying up her drill charger. My chargers were out in the workshop. 

-Brian


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

i see but it worked for a while


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I want a wife that has use for a drill charger, you are a lucky guy Brian! 

What my wife knows about a drill is that it is something I use to fix something for her. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

In my case, it simply became "hers."


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Oct 2009 02:26 PM 
I want a wife that has use for a drill charger, you are a lucky guy Brian! 

What my wife knows about a drill is that it is something I use to fix something for her. 

Regards, Greg 
Mine is a brain surgeon. She uses the drill all the time!

p.s. just kidding, my wife just buys me beer so I don't need to go to the supermarket!


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys for your help i got my Rev unit yesterday and have it some what wired in just for testing till my other parts show up from all Electronics and my battery's come in i have it linked up and getting power from my test track i used the non PNPB to install the Rev Te now i just need to re wire the LGB MB so i can reuse the lights on it. one thing i have a question on is a smoke unit i was looking into an Aristo replacement unit that i might get and install into my LGB Amtrak the smoke unit can take up to 24volt right if i can i would just like to install from the battery or track picks if it can take the max of 24volts. has anyone done this? i will update you guys with some pics of the install and the finished product.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the Aristo unit will work fine up to 24 volts, it has it's own built in voltage regulator. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Guys one last question about the non PNPB I have been thinking on my track inputs what might happen to the Rev TE if the track voltage is backwards from what I had installed on a test track not that I would be using my power pack anymore but if I was to use it somewhere. What would happen if the positive and the negative where swapped I know it would be an easy fix to flip the loco so the pickup where on the right side. Has anyone had this brain buster yet? 
Also I’m trying to figure out how I can post my pic's of my Rev install no luck yet I may have to set up a temporary Linux web server box if anyone would like to try and see what I did


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The input polarity to the Revo is of no consequence, it is not polarity sensitive. 

To post pictures you need to have the pictures on the internet somewhere so you can reference them with http://........ 

If you were a first class member you would get "web space" and a simple way to post the picture and upload it to your web space in one fell swoop. (shameless plug for 1st class membership!). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok I have a temp web site up for a bit now here is the link to my pics 

new ip 


http://207.109.63.170



hope you guys like there is some over wiring in here but its all hidden when the shell is on i hope to get a second unit that would should look a bit better will see 


Thanks for all your help


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ip should be up and running now have a peek at the pics


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Not working here.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The link works fine, you just have to give it some time since each image is about 3MB in size.


----------

